# I feel like quitting



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I really feel like quitting  I was doing the change from the 29g to the 65g, i had fish, corals and live rock in buckets. Took me a while to get the right salinity in the 65g and when i went to check on the fish, they were dead, i only found 3 alive but were almost dead so lost 13 fish, i hope the 3 survive. I really want to sell everything and quit, i feel so bad loosing the fish and also money to the drain,now the tank is gonna b empty till i can start buying fish again.

I feel so down, my fishies were so nice and healthy, i guess water was to cold and to long in the buckets


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear Claudia 

Did warn you that SW is a money pit. I had two wipe out in 14 years. Experienced members here have lost thousands worth of livestocks.

This one is a sad accident but before your SW established, be ready for some more losses. Moving a newly established system is also not recommended.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Claudia. Instead of quitting, perhaps take a break and see how you feel in awhile after the emotions from this loss subside? That's the great thing about the hobby - we can always come back to it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i wouldn't quit claudia, many of us has had bad things happen like this. What you can do though is maintain the larger tank with minimal effort until the lethargy passes. Im sure in time you'll be right back into it like we all are.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel bad cause i killed them, to long in a bucket i guess but u learn this way i know but still makes me feel sad. I have to re arrange the rock today and corals and let it run


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Never give up, it's part of learning, when I first started I lost quite a few fish, and even now I lose fish, just take things slow, if you ever have to keep fish in a bucket again the best way to do it is put a small heater and airstone in the bucket.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats what i didnt do  airstone and heater, well was hot in here yesterday so i thought i didnt need it but i didnt think of airstone, i am to used to freshwater fish still i guess. 
I will need help to re arrange the rock now, i have no clue at this point lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

chin up, kid! As lousy as the loss is, you'll be sadder without your aquariums


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Claudia.

I'm sorry to hear of your losses. I guess I never got back into saltwater mainly because I would need to run a chiller OR have it in a room with AC in the summer. That's another reason I haven't got into Blue Tiger shrimp.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Claudia, so sorry to hear that!! Man been there done that, and I know exactly how you are feeling right now and its horrible! Just let the tank sit & cycle for awhile, and then keep an eye out for some good deals. This hobby is rewarding, but it sure isn't easy sometimes. Sucks to learn some of our lessons the hard way! Take care, talk soon.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss...We all lose fish...its just an unfortunate part of the hobby.

Take Care


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all!! I learn something new thats for sure, for now i am letting the sand settle, tank still cloudy then i will try to arrange the rock and corals. I put everything in but havent done anything yet


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

We've all lost fish and corals at some point. Even when we did everything by the book. Keeping SW is overwhelming and it takes a long time to grasp all the information out there. We learn and move on. And hopefully someone else learns from our mistake. So to people out there, don't keep SW fish too long in a bucket, definitely not without heat and a air pump. Lesson learned. But quitting is not an option if you want to get better in this hobby. You will miss the hobby anyways if you are quitting and you will have to start from scratch if you pick it up again. My 2 cents


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I felt like quitting last nite but i know it wont happen lol Just now i took all the fish out of a 20g and put the baby plecos there and count it 40!! Besides loving my fish, this is something i do for me and takes me out of the everyday life, love the hobby just makes u feel bad when bad things happens but i keep smiling and swimming lol


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

if you need help,i don't mind coming out at night to give you a hand


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monocus said:


> if you need help,i don't mind coming out at night to give you a hand


That would b awesome, i dont know what i am gonna do with the rock lol it took me a while to do an ok job in the 29g, now i have to buy more too. I have about 40lbs of it


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

how long did you have the fish in the buckets?...I've been there many times....luckily no deaths....well actually there was.....last night
In one tank we have 2 aquatic frogs....(gf's idea) ..lol anyhow when I was doing a water change with the python, the little guy got sucked up into the hose...
Let's just say by the time he/she reached the end of the hose it must have hit its head somewhere in it's journey and went to sleep permanently...LOL


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sorry for you're loss, but next time I would reccomend starting with the tank size you want to avoid a tragidy like this from moving a newly established tank to another new tank. If you just let it be you will be rewarded greatly
The biggest part of reefkeeping to me is being patient and taking things slow

Have a great day!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg poor frog lol I had to take the fish out and everything else to get the sand out and pour it in the new tank, if i didnt need it the sand then i would of done things differently. I believe the fish were in the bucket for about 4 hours, the only good thing is that i got to save 3 of them that they looked pretty much dead but they are happy swimming right now  and that makes me real happy. In the other hand this is not gonna happen again as i am not moving this tank at all so i will let it cycle and then i will b getting fish again slowly. I miss my fishes tho


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

don't by rock yet-my friend has 200 lbs sitting in my fish room -i don't think he is going to use it all in his new 90


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry about your loss. I guess it takes alot more knowledge and experience to raise SW fish than FW fish. One of my friends is very good at it. When you have it right you will be rewarded. But I know he spent a lot of money in the hobby at the beginning.


----------

